# Side dump dump bed



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm looking for a side dump dump bed for a class B (tandem) truck.

Anyone know of any makers?

I know of Smithco, I know there must be others.

thanks.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Bankhead Enterprise or Industries in Atlanta Georgia. They make a lot of Railroad side dumps and car carriers.


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

*Side Dump*

Crysteel MFG in Fridley, MN makes dump box called the deuce. Very nice quality.


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

I was going to say Crysteel as well. They have a shop in Fridley for some upfitting, but all the big stuff is made at their Lake Crystal, MN shop. http://www.crysteel.comVery nice stuff.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

DCS MN;727667 said:


> Crysteel MFG in Fridley, MN makes dump box called the deuce. Very nice quality.


thanks, but I'm looking for a class B (tandem) dump bodies. (20-25 yards)
That Deuce is for small trucks.


----------



## Can-Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

I have one on a Ford L9000.It works great.I will get back to you soon with where it was made.


----------

